# Bulls Vanida Disc 2011,47cm Shimano 27 Gang Deore Damen Mountainbike 26"



## 4Helden (8. Juli 2012)

Vekaufe das Fahrrad meiner Frau.
Verkaufspreis:VB 450â¬


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=150852804697


VERKAUFT KANN ZU


----------

